# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 09/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Những bản làng dân tộc Tây Nguyên và núi rừng, sông hồ, ghềnh thác phong phú, Buôn Mê Thuột đang là điểm đến hấp dẫn của đông đảo du khách trong và ngoài nước, đến với vùng Đông Bắc hùng vỹ còn nhiều nguyên sơ của các dân tộc vùng núi Việt Nam. Tour du lịch nước ngoài “Nồng nàn và lãng mạn sắc thu” từ Pháp, Bỉ, Hà Lan, Đức từ Tp.HCM và Nga từ Hà Nội


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Đông Đảo Phú Quốc - Phú Quốc*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 3.299.000 VND Bao gồm vé máy bayPhương tiện: Đi về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 23 -25/09

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vận chuyển: Xe tham quan theo chương trình.Vé máy bay: SGNPQCSGN (khứ hồi)Khách sạn:  2 khách/ phòng, đầy đủ tiện nghi – Lẻ Nam hoặc Nữ ngủ ghép phòng 3 khách.Khách sạn 2*: Kim Hoa, Anh Đào….. ( hoặc các khách sạn khác tương đương)Resort 3*: Thiên Hải Sơn , Cửu Long ( hoặc các resort khác tương đương)Hướng dẫn viên:   Phục vụ thuyết minh, ăn, nghỉ cho quý khách theo chương trình.Tham quan:   Vé vào cổng các điểm tham quan theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm:   Mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000.000 đ/trường hợp.Quà Tặng:1 Khăn + 1 chai nước tinh khiết 0,5l/ nguời / ngàyAn uống:       3 bữa điểm tâm + 2 bữa trưa + 2 bữa chiều.

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân:Điện thọai, giặt ủi, minibar, tham quan – ăn uống – vận chuyển ngoài chương trình, không bao gồm đón tiễn bến tàu (nếu quý khách đi tàu cao tốc từ Kiên Giang hoặc Hà Tiên). Câu mực, 

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Festival

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội – Nhà Cổ Đường Lâm – Chùa Mía – Đền Và*

Thời gian: 01 ngàyGiá tour: 920.000 VND/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: Đi về bằng ô tôKhởi hành: Hàng ngày 

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

 * Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, thuế VAT

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Sen Vàng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Pháp - Tây Ban Nha - Bồ Đào Nha*

Thời gian: 11 ngày 10 đêmGiá tour: 89.990.000 VND/1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 23/10, 20/11, 18/12


* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi (TP HCM - Paris // Lisbon - TP HCM) hạng phổ thông.Thuế phi trường 2 nước + phí an ninh hàng không + phụ thu xăng dầu (Phí này có thể thay đổi tùy thời điểm, Quý Khách sẽ đóng thêm nếu có chênh lệch).Vé tàu TGV từ Paris - Nice (hạng phổ thông)Vé máy bay chặng nội địa: Barcelona - Lisbon (hạng phổ thông)Lệ phí visa nhập cảnh vào Châu Âu.Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 3* (2 người lớn/phòng đôi).Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (Âu, Việt, Hoa).Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.Vé vào cửa các điểm tham quan theo chương trìnhHDV từ Việt Nam theo đoàn suốt tuyến.Quà tặng: Túi Hoàn Mỹ .Bảo hiểm tai nạn du lịch quốc tế Chartis (giá trị hợp đồng là 1.050.000.000 VNĐ/ khách).

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hòan Mỹ

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Busan - Gyeongju - Jeju - Seoul*

Thời gian: 7 ngày - 6 đêmGiá tour: 2,415,000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 15, 25/09/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch, thư mời gốc + visaChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

 * Giá tour không bao gồm: VAT, hộ chiếu (còn hạn tối thiểu 6 tháng), chi phí cá nhân, tiền bồi dưỡng HDV và lái xe, ngủ phòng đơn, hành lý quá cước...

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Fair Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Các bạn có thể đặt tour tại bên Phong cách du lịch Á Châu giá cả và dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng bên này rất chu đáo. Các bạn có thể đi du lịch hạ long, đặt tour du lich ha long, đi du thuyền hạ long. Máy bay cũng rất thuận tiện về mặt tiết kiệm thời gian đi, các bạn tận dụng đặt cho mình những chiếc vé máy bay giá rẻ để đi.

----------

